# Where do you buy your Items?



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

I would like to know where everyone buys there items online. Engines, cars, you name it everything!

Here is where I buy my stuff:

http://www.trainsetsonly.com/

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/index.php


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

My favorite is ebay because I like the *really old* stuff and find it piece by piece. Everything in this train is over 50 years old...









...but for new stuff, I like hobbylinc and modeltrainstuff. The service from both of them has been stellar. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I rarely buy anything new, most of my stuff chronicles HO and N scale from the 60s to the present. I also deliberately try to see how little money I can spend on the hobby, it's amazing how much can be had for so little.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Same here. For old stuff, Ebay has it, hands-down. Conventional auction sites are the worst and LHS's are no better. My stuff is all 50 to 70 years old, so like Shay and Greg, we live by a different set of guidelines than those who buy new stuff.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Great Guys. I never thought of looking at Ebay! Lots of my track and scenario will come from there. 14 Pieces of E-Z Track for $0.01 + Shipping. that's cheap? That's crazy, but my engines will come new.


----------



## ho/ttothemoss (Aug 19, 2010)

I go with e-bay and modeltrainstuff.com and some time's walthers.com and also other train forums mostly for buildings.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I get stuff from EBay and my LHS. I have a great LHS that has NOS dating back several years. They have up large lots and resell it at vary reasonable prices. I have gotten NS flex track for 3 feet for a $1.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Majority of my stuff is from eBay.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

i never buy any train stuff online, if i see something online i like, i try to find it somewhere else. I buy my trains from my local hobby and train shops ( over 4!) at at the once yearly train show sometimes!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Old Lionel O junkers from ebay, and parts from Jeff Kane at his Train Tender website. Been quite happy with both.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Since the closest LHS is 100 miles away, I usually end up buying all my stuff from eBay.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

E bay
Hobby shops
Craigs list
Flea markets
Garage sales
yard sales 
estate sales
here
word of mouth
news paper ads
online stores
relatives, who don't have the time or room for their trains
I get some from the dumps (thanks to Bro in Law!:thumbsup
I get some from cleanup day, that people toss.:thumbsup:

To name a few.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Most of my stuff comes from my LHS. If it's a big ticket item that a reputable online dealer has at a killer price, I'll buy online. But if it's only $20 cheaper than my LHS, I buy it locally.
I also shop at train shows.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Big Ed ... What's your best trash pickin' find? I'll bet something many of us would drool over, huh?

TJ


----------



## ALCOS4EVER (Jun 30, 2009)

Train shows and E Bay.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

going to a train show tomorrow. but most of my stuff comes from Cregs list, E-bay and LHS


----------



## pete m penn (May 16, 2010)

Where do I buy . Mostley from my L.H.S. Or at the few showes I go to .Reason I can look handle test run and see what I am buying. I do not have to go by somebodys pitcure or description of the item.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I get all my track from my LHS, most of my loco's have been obtained threw ebay, and the rest from a train show that comes to town every fall and spring. gotten a lot of my rolling stock for christmas (so don't know where it was gotten from) and an estate auction. gotten almost all of my passenger cars from ebay and am quite happy with the quality and shipping speed of the things i get. Finally the scenery i get of ebay in kits or premade things that come used. use ebay mainly because i don't have the amount of money some people have for the really nice MTH DCC and others though i wish i could.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

forum, train shows, some ebay.


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

Since the closest LHS is over 50 miles away, and it just closed the owner retired, I am left with online sources. I have been buying some items from Ebay, and some online stores.


----------

